# Enduro/ DH Trails Euskirchen Richtung Eifel?



## CoMaGi (11. Oktober 2017)

Hi, bin recht frisch beim Biken, aber suche ein paar coole Enduro Trails von Euskirchen Richtung Eifel. Gibts da Erfahrungen, Empfehlungen?

Daaaaanke!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (12. Oktober 2017)

Viel (heraus)forderndes wirst Du in diesem Gebiet in freier Wildbahn mit Deinem Enduro nicht finden. Es ist hier alles sehr flowig und höchstens für tourenorientierte All Mountaineers sehr zu empfehlen.
Wenn Du shredden willst probier es mal im MTB-Park Hürtgenwald ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoMaGi (12. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Hast du Vorschläge für was auch immer? Bisschen was geht bei den Katzensteinen fand ich (bin aber selber noch eher Anfänger). Und tiefer in die Eifel? Muss doch was sein. Auch gerne mit Autoanreise (nicht zu lang). Bei Troisdorf gibt es den Ho-Chi-Min Pfad. Geht ganz gut!

Danke!


----------



## five40 (12. Oktober 2017)

tief in der Eifel finden sich eher nette Wege zum Rennrad fahren. Trails sind da recht selten.
Du solltest mal ins Unterforum 'Köln, Bonn und Umgebung' schauen: da finden sich echt "schraeg(e)" Touren Dokus.
In der Eifel gibt es schon ein paar nette Sachen insbesondere dort wo die bekannten Eifelflüsse sind.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (12. Oktober 2017)

Katzensteine, Weisses Kreuz, Hardtwald und der anschliessende Stotzheimer Trailwald oder rund um Satzvey und der ehemalige Truppenübungsplatz etc, um mal in der näheren Umgebung von Euskirchen zu bleiben, aber das sind eben (nur) Flow-Trails. Besser bzw schwwieriger wird es im weiteren Umfeld auch nicht. Wenn Du wirklich Enduro fahren willst kann ich Dir - wie gesagt - den MTB-Park in Hürtgenwald empfehlen, oder die offenen Pfade rund um die Burg. Da rappelt es auch schon ganzt gut ...


----------



## five40 (12. Oktober 2017)

der MTB-Park Hürtgenwald besteht doch eher aus Jump-Lines (sehr große Tables). Mit Enduro oder Downhill hat das für mich nix zu tun.


----------



## CoMaGi (12. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank! In dem lokalen Forum hab ich nichts gefunden. Viel zu viele Seiten...  

Burg meinst du um Satzvey? Hardtwald ist Hardtberg (bin zugezogen, auch wenn es schon 7 Jahre her ist...)?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (12. Oktober 2017)

Yepp, Burg Satzvey und mit Hardtwald meine ich ebenfalls eine Burg, die Hardtburg (der Wald und das Gebiet darum nennt sich Hardtwald, meine ich... !?). Darin schlängeln sich auch ein paar Pfade, aber alles wie schon gesagt kein Enduro oder Downhill. Maximaler Level S2! Für einen Einsteiger aber ganz ok ...
Für weitere Impulse könnte dieser Thread ganz nützlich sein:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/100-eifel-die-touren-des-herrn-schraeg.457026/


----------



## CoMaGi (12. Oktober 2017)

Ja, um die Hardtburg bin ich auch schon gefahren. Danke. Dachte gibt vielleicht noch mehr... schade. Dann muss man wohl etwas weiter fahren oder auf All Mountain Bike wechseln...

Danke jedenfalls! Wenn Du was Gutes in die anderen Richtungen und Eusi rum kennst, gerne her damit. 

Danke für Deine (Eure) Zeit. Cheers!


----------

